
Political data on over 198M US citizens exposed - kjhughes
http://gizmodo.com/gop-data-firm-accidentally-leaks-personal-details-of-ne-1796211612
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586833).

